# Tegu opening mouth.



## Zelera (Dec 3, 2008)

I have noticed this with my tegu past week or so that she is just barley opening her mouth off and on. I never had this problem in the past but i think from what i have read that it's a heating problem and that the cage is not hot enough but i just wanted to make sure.

Also, She has been trying to jump and hit the heat light as well.Is this also just a heating problem or do i need to get them farther away so she can't jump and hit them.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 3, 2008)

You need to provide more info. 

How old is your Tegu? 

What are your basking & ambient temps?? How did you measure it?

What are you using for heat & UVB and how far away from him is it?


----------



## jor71 (Dec 3, 2008)

I may be wrong, but I thought when they open their mouth; it is a way for them to release heat from their body. I could be wrong, so hopefully someone can correct me if I am wrong.

Also, I agree with Dave and think you need to provide us with what he is asking from you.

If you have pics, it would be helpful as well


----------



## Zelera (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not completely sure on her age but i would say at least 3.

The temps are around 85-90
(only around winter.Summer its more hot)

I'm using 2 150wat sun glows.No uvb right now i took that light out to put a stronger light in to make cage hotter. 

ill get more info tomorrow. I'm busy for the rest of the day.

Here are pictures of the cage but these are old.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 3, 2008)

i was generally sure that tegus thermo-regulated and were scared when their mouths were open


----------



## Gx3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm well I would definitely get some UVB in there....


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 4, 2008)

Bobby has said he doesn't think adults need UVB, at least not what a growing Juvi needs. I'd get the basking lights closer to the Tegu (then you can reduce the wattage). Halogens puts out more heat per watt then incandescents. And guard the bulbs so he can't accidentally get burned. More substrate would be good for burrowing unless he has a good hide.

Is the wood sealed?? Otherwise it will mold.


----------

